# Clean dados in framing lumber - 1 star off for instructions



## maljr1980

lulz @ 1 star off for instructions


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

What-the, Diablo has dado set now?


----------



## schuft

Good review, thanks!


----------



## Jeff28078

I have this set and have used it for a few years on all types of wood. It does a great job. I found the chart to be very useful except that the spacers aren't marked. But I'm not sure how they'd do it. I used a caliper to determine which was which. One thickness was blued steel. They can't be painted because this would peel and you can't stamp or even etch an identifier on them because this would change the thickness. I just keep them in small ziplocs with the thicknesses marked on the bags. But, all in all, I'd give them about four stars like you.


----------



## 33706

All dado cutters, whether single or dual wobble sets, as well as stacked sets, require trial and error to get the cut width correct. Since even sheet goods, as well as lumber you thickness-planed yourself, will have variations in thickness, the ability to pre-select your exact width requirement is generally not achievable without going inside and fine-tuning your initial set-up. Heck, more than once I've used sheets of sandpaper with a 5/8" hole torn out of the middle as a shim to get that precise- fit on a conspicuous joint. Somebody should invent a dado system for the table saw that automatically sizes itself to the thickness of your stock.


----------



## Douger

I've got the Freud Diablo dado set, and it is my understanding that just using the two "main" blades (inner and outer) together should give you a quarter-inch dado. When I was setting up to cut some box joints, I discovered that the cut was pretty significantly smaller than a quarter-inch. I don't recall seeing anything in the instructions that indicated that you need to use a shim for a quarter-inch cut. Anyone else seen this issue?

(And yes, I did check to make sure I had the correct blade facing in/out, etc.)

Thanks, Doug in Kansas


----------

